

A collect of best small icons on the web - csomar
http://www.webiconsets.com/

======
ScottWhigham
This links to at least one site that won't let you download the icons without
installing the Zango toolbar. Spam

~~~
sker
He's probably referring to the UserInterfaceIcons. If someone can provide a
direct download link, please do. I want to use them but you will have to kill
me before I install Zango.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I can't figure out why you got downvoted for that comment. Maybe someone from
Zango is watching.......

~~~
sker
Yeah, well, found them with Google. Here's a link for those interested:
<http://www.ziddu.com/download/1693606/UII_Icons.zip.html>

------
jmtame
Can you fix the title? "A collection of the best small icons on the web"

FamFam is a long time favorite, I'm pretty sure everyone has used them by now
though. Great find!

------
Hates_
The Pinvoke collection is invaluable to me. So many icons for every
eventuality possible. Highly recommended.

------
cyunker
For icons that require attribution
(<http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/>), what is the general practice
for providing that? On each web page they're used, or do you put it on an
'About' page?

~~~
ComputerGuru
I'd imagine either is legally correct.

------
ComputerGuru
Direct download links, anyone? :D

